# R15: The things we like about it.



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What things have you seen in the R15 that you have liked over previous DVRs (both TiVo and UTV)...

What things do you think the R15 does better, or that the others don't do it all.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I like that it has the same guide, user interface, and remote as the D10 and D11. That is all the equipment I have, so everything is common.
-
The R15 is my first DVR, so am not able to compare with others.

Carl


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

1. I like the one touch record, two touch series link. 
2. Disk usage bar.
3. Record a PPV without purchasing it, and not have to purchase it until you watch it.
4. Kinda goes with # 3. I like that you can schedule it to record a PPV up to 14 days in advance.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I LIKE that it does NOT have Tivo


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I like:
- The single line guide (blue key when in full screen)
- Video while in the guide
- Weather application
- One touch record using single line guide
- Fastest FF is really fast
- Disk usage bar
- Fast to navigate


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Guide Speed
Current & Future Interactive Features
90 Min. Buffer
FF Speed
PIP While In Guide
Mini Guide
Interface
Bookmarks
Disk Usage & Availability Indicator
Quietness of Fan
Custom Favorites
Larger Hard Drive


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

What db54 said plus:
- Conflict resolution


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the PIG (Picture in Guide)
The smaller (UTV)-like) menus
The set-to-record indicators in the Guide.
Caller ID


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Personally I like the stock larger hard drive and future USB usage.

-Robert


----------



## Scrappy (Nov 26, 2005)

I just finally received my R-15 yesterday, and I am so far ecstatic, like a kid with a new toy. Lot's of kewl features to figure out without the help of directions lol. I love the display up front, nothing too fancy but the blue lights definately look cool when all the other lights in the house are off. The remote is really nice, it picked up my old DVD player by APEX. I think I am going to really enjoy it once the second tuner is hooked up. Thanks for the opportunity to say what I like, too many times find myself just venting rather than talking about the good things. L8tr.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm still getting used to the interface, but I also like the single line menu (blue button) and the fact that you can enter a channel and the menu will jump to that channel but the channel you are watching remains. I haven't used it yet, but I like the idea of being able to leave markers in a recording so you can find specific segments quickly later.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the stop button. It asks you to keep recording, stop & keep or stop & delete. I often record music videos & that is nice to have that way.

Caller id is nice the 35% of the time it works but the digits are too small & the blue isn't opage enough.

The disk meter is nice

The record in the 1 line menu is handy.

The 4X ff is great but to eratic. 

bookmarks are cool when they don't make my R15 lockup!

The 90 buffer is a nice add, but the 4 hour buffer when paused doesn't work.

conflict management is nice since it lets you decide which show to cancel & will allow you at times to looki for other showings.

The other showings options in the info screen is nice for future recordings if you just tune to a show already 1/2 way through.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the stop button too, I just don't like the position. I accidentally hit it when I go to hit the jump back button.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

The interactive stats on the Sunday Ticket are pretty cool.


----------



## tdurden (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the ability to record XM channels. AFAIK that is still not available on TiVo without some trickery.

I like having the current program show up in the corner when you're in the guide.

I like the way you can change the channel while you're still in the guide.

I really like the one-line guide that you access with the blue button.

I like the guide speed.

I like the extended buffer.

Tyler


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

What I cant believe is how hardly anyone said a VERY MAJOR SPEED INCREASE in just about every thing you can think of doing when comapred to the DirecTiVos. Its so obvious but no one is saying it.

No longer having to sit there 5+ minutes in total silence when rearranging a decent sized SP list like the DirecTiVos is a great thing. Forgot the picture in the guide/menus of the R-15, or the finally standarized guides across all the DirecTV units now, or the guide being actually USABLE with the R-15 instead of the pathetic line by line drawing of the DirecTivos, the speed increases EVERYWHERE is one of the best things if you ask me. Add to that the interactive features, single line guide, ability to record the XM channels and Opie and Anthony, Caller ID, Free Space left meter, bookmarks, etc... I could go on and on.

I have an R-10, Philips 704 and R-15 and if anyone SERIOUSLY wants to swap an R-15 for either the R-10 or 704 just PM or email me. I would swap out either pathetic slow as a slug lack of features DirecTiVo in a heartbeat for another R-15.


Rich


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

rkkeller-I understand what you are getting at with the speed thing but I have all my SP's setup on Tivo and infrequently change anything. The slowness just doesn't bug me. I use the list guide on Tivo and the speed is fine. There is a little delay with the R15 that drives me nuts because nothing is happening (no Please Wait) so I don't know if I need to fire another command from the remote or just wait.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The only lag that throws me on the R15 is the search (Find By) as Tall1 said, at first it's like, "did it freeze up", now that I'm used to it though it's not so disturbing. I also agree when adding or deleting SP's on my DTivo "please wait" should be recoded to "if Domino's delivers before this function comes back, the pizza is on us"


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

rkkeller said:


> What I cant believe is how hardly anyone said a VERY MAJOR SPEED INCREASE in just about every thing you can think of doing when comapred to the DirecTiVos. Its so obvious but no one is saying it.


Because, other than the grid guide, it's not true.

Here's one example. (stealing from an earlier post of mine) Just for fun, try checking 25 different recent Finds for matches and let us know how long it takes. I'm guessing you'd give up in frustration pretty quickly. Try checking 25 wishlists on a directivo, and compare.

As far as SL or SP lists, it depends on how many you are changing, and how far in the order. If you're only changing a couple or a few shows just a few spots, then the r15 may be quicker. Any more than that, and the r10 will be quicker. Plus, you don't have to sit there making keypress after keypress and waiting for it to react. On the r10 you make your alterations, and then occupy yourself with something else for a couple of minutes while it churns away.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Because, other than the grid guide, it's not true.
> 
> Here's one example. (stealing from an earlier post of mine) Just for fun, try checking 25 different recent Finds for matches and let us know how long it takes. I'm guessing you'd give up in frustration pretty quickly. Try checking 25 wishlists on a directivo, and compare.
> 
> As far as SL or SP lists, it depends on how many you are changing, and how far in the order. If you're only changing a couple or a few shows just a few spots, then the r15 may be quicker. Any more than that, and the r10 will be quicker. Plus, you don't have to sit there making keypress after keypress and waiting for it to react. On the r10 you make your alterations, and then occupy yourself with something else for a couple of minutes while it churns away.


And the end result of this waiting? The damn thing works!


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

You can try and make the R-10 sound like a speed demon but I have one in the bedroom and its very slow compared to the R-15 in just about every way I have tested so far. The prior models like the Philips 704, which I also have, are even slower if you can even begin to imagine something being slower than slow.

I like the "occupy yourself" comment, you mean go eat dinner or shave and shower and then come back. With the R-10 you can move an item in the SP list up one and then move the SAME item back down one and it STILL gives you the horribly long "please wait this may take a few minutes" screen. I am talking a full SP list like most of the "I dont watch any live TV" people would have not a small list of 15-20. The R-15 seems to reorg the items at the same time you move them resulting in a slight pause but its still a no contest.

I am so glad DirecTV had the smarts enough to drop TiVo and offer the superior R-15. Just cant wait until they stop supporting TiVo so we can finally end this noncense.


Rich


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

okay... I can't even go that far to say the R15 is "superior" to the TiVo... maybe down the road... but right now... 

If you put the two on a balancing scale... it is about even with maybe a slight tip to the TiVo side (at least until the 50/100 and recordings issues get ironed out... then it woudl tip the other way)


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

rkkeller said:


> Just cant wait until they stop supporting TiVo so we can finally end this noncense.
> 
> Rich


What noncense? Oh, and you will be waiting a looooong time.


----------



## cwerdna (Jan 2, 2006)

rkkeller said:


> You can try and make the R-10 sound like a speed demon but I have one in the bedroom and its very slow compared to the R-15 in just about every way I have tested so far. The prior models like the Philips 704, which I also have, are even slower if you can even begin to imagine something being slower than slow.
> 
> I like the "occupy yourself" comment, you mean go eat dinner or shave and shower and then come back. With the R-10 you can move an item in the SP list up one and then move the SAME item back down one and it STILL gives you the horribly long "please wait this may take a few minutes" screen. I am talking a full SP list like most of the "I dont watch any live TV" people would have not a small list of 15-20. The R-15 seems to reorg the items at the same time you move them resulting in a slight pause but its still a no contest.
> Rich


Huh? What are you talking about? I'm using an RCA DVR80 (should be the same major revision of software as your R10) and did exactly that. Tivo was smart enough to recognize that the end result was that there was no change and it instantaneously exited. The "Please wait this may take a few minutes" UI was up so briefly, I couldn't even read it.

With the season pass manager, you can do ALL the rearranging of the order you want and THEN exit and go away. You don't have to leave after moving 1 SP. I've altered the order of SPs and had it take less than a few minutes and that's w/51 SPs. I just changed the order of the last 2 I have and it took <15 seconds.

Maybe you had a lot of ARWLs w/wildcards? I vaguely recall a Tivo employee had mentioned those would make SPM recalculating a lot slower.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

For an avowed channel-surfer like myself the Page Down feature in the guide (using the Channel +/-) makes a great fast way to scan the whole listing. 

Coupled with the Picture-In-Guide feature that's a big improvement over my previous receiver.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I love my R15, I have 3 Directv Tivo's, 2 SD Tivo's and 1 HD Tivo, The only things with the R15 that I wish was different is Not loosing the live buffer when you go into a playlist show. and not being able to tell what is playing on the 2nd tuner, and not have jump to marks in the playbar. I like on tivo to hit jump to to get to a part of the show more quicker.

The series link issues seem to be better now.

Oh one other thing Id like to get changed is the loss of guide data when your unit resets.


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

I already posted this in shortcuts but it's just such a great +++++++++

This is a major plus for Sunday Ticket subscribers.
If you push the red button on the remote, the screen shrinks just enough to give you all the scores, Quarter and time of all the other games. It also tells you who has the ball and if someone is in the red zone. From this screen you can also toggle around to a game and push the Green button and it gives you game stats, push it again and it give you individual stats, again and it gives you scoring plays. If you push select while a game is highlighted it goes right to that game. …..I’m in heaven this makes flipping through all the games much easier. It’s also great for fantasy stats!!!!!!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Baraccus, Welcome to DBSTalk :welcome_s 

Glad you're having some success with your R15. Although i am not a "ST Sub", i can see where the features you've listed are a real plus for R15 users who do subscribe to "NFL Sunday Ticket".  

Donnie


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Along with all the other things everyone else has mentioned, I really like the way the R15 lets you switch the audio for the Mix Channels by highlighting the Mix Channel you want to listen to, AND the way hitting the select button when on a highlighted Mix Channel zooms you to the channel in full screen.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

i like it when i hit the power on button and it comes on that in it's self is a amaze's
me


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I like the interactive weather.
I like the caller ID.
I like the 90 min. buffer. Give me 2 of them and I'll like them even more 
I like the remote. Not more than the DTiVo peanut or the Sony DTiVo remote, but not less, either. It's a good remote.

So please forgive me for going off topic, but...[rant mode]

Except for these 4 things, the DirecTiVos kick the R15's shiny metal ass.

The R15 is better than any of Dish Network's tragi-comic attempts at a DVR platform, and I really hope they send some killer upgrades to this box in the very near future. I can see its potential. I am a bit of a geek and like to try new things, and since it was free I jumped at the opportunity to be an unpaid R15 beta tester.

But after a mere 24 hours of using it I am ready to chuck it in the closet and re-activate my Samsung 4080. Why ?
- I despised the grid guide on the DTiVos. I despise it here, too. Directv, please add the List Guide as an option, I beg you.
- I miss having 2 active buffers to switch on the fly. I know it's supposed to be on the way. Sooner would be better than later.
- It still cannot tell the difference between First Run and Repeats. Every First-Run-Only Series Link I entered on the R15 scheduled repeat episodes to record that my Philips S1 DTiVo ignored. It also failed to schedule new episodes that weren't reruns. Again, I know they're working on it, blah blah blah. Directv should've never claimed the R15 could perform this function when they shipped it, and it still can't do it right.
- It simply is nowhere near as intuitive as the DTiVo. My wife, who cannot even program a speed-dial number into a cordless phone, can put a DTiVo through its paces like a pro. She never once picked up the DTiVo manual and would not have learned to use any DVR if reading a manual was necessary. Picking up the remote and a little trial-and-error were all that she needed to do. Needless to say, she already hates the R15 and will not use it. It is what she was afraid the DTiVo would be - needlessly complicated and unreliable. I imagine the WAF is just as low across the board.

I hope the R15 gets better real soon. I really do. But I gotta tell ya if Directv doesn't get on the stick and make it more reliable and intuitive, I'm going to grab a baseball bat and go all "Office Space" on it if it fails one time too many.

[/rant mode]


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With regard to the list guide versus grid -

In the grid, put the highlight on the leftmost channel indicator column, then press info.

Presto - you have a list guide.

Carl


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

carl6 said:


> With regard to the list guide versus grid -
> 
> In the grid, put the highlight on the leftmost channel indicator column, then press info.
> 
> ...


Thank you :hurah:

I'm stuck here at work for a couple of more hours. I'll try that as soon as I get home. Having a list guide will go a long way toward improving my opinion of this box.

I'll check to see if it got 109f as well, since I got a Humax unit. Is there any way to quickly check the software version short of forcing a download ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Menu->Setting->Setup->Info


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I found something else to like - recording something from the buffer is hella fast 

Tuesday I turned on the TV and realized I hadn't put the R-15 in standby the night before. It was buffering G4's Cinematech (which was about to end). There was also an hour of buffering before this show - 2 back-to-back episodes of Brainiac.

I didn't know if I'd seen these 2, so I went all the way back to the beginning of the first Brainiac and hit RECORD. The onscreen buffer line IMMEDIATELY changed from blue to orange, and a quick check of MyVOD showed the episode had been added to the list.

I then FF to the start of the 2nd episode and hit RECORD again. Same result - blue to orange, 2 Brainiacs on MyVOD in seconds.

If you've ever done this on a TiVo, you know how long it takes to sort through the buffer, find the start of the show, and convert it to a Now Playing entry. If you've never owned a TiVo, let's just say I could make breakfast waiting for it to do this same exact thing  

So here you go, Earl. One more entry into the R2 FAQ.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> I found something else to like - recording something from the buffer is hella fast
> 
> Tuesday I turned on the TV and realized I hadn't put the R-15 in standby the night before. It was buffering G4's Cinematech (which was about to end). There was also an hour of buffering before this show - 2 back-to-back episodes of Brainiac.
> 
> ...


My experience with Tivos isn't that it's slow to record shows in the buffer. It's pretty much instant. However, I've never seen the Tivo split the buffer into it's individual shows. Granted the "stock" buffer on Tivo's is 30 minutes so that could be one show. But I've never found any problem with speed when recording from the buffer.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What things have you seen in the R15 that you have liked over previous DVRs (both TiVo and UTV)...
> 
> What things do you think the R15 does better, or that the others don't do it all.


1.i like the small font's--not
2.i like the two tone blue-not
3.i like the way i set up to record 2 1st run shows
and it record's what it want's too--not
4.i like the amber record light that you can't hardly see in the 
daytime--not (should be red)
5. i like the way you come out of pause and the sound take's 
about 3-5 seconds to catchup with the picture--not
6.i could go on and on,but i won't--

dishnetwork the best dvr.


----------



## Mr. Furious (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing that I really like is that the To Do List displays shows that aren't going to be recorded due to a conflict.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cobra2225 said:


> 1.i like the small font's--not
> 2.i like the two tone blue-not
> 3.i like the way i set up to record 2 1st run shows
> and it record's what it want's too--not
> ...


I can't believe I'm asking this...but how long have you had your R15?

EDIT: Oh, and how long have you had a Dish DVR? What model?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> My experience with Tivos isn't that it's slow to record shows in the buffer. It's pretty much instant. However, I've never seen the Tivo split the buffer into it's individual shows. Granted the "stock" buffer on Tivo's is 30 minutes so that could be one show. But I've never found any problem with speed when recording from the buffer.


Yeah, Series 2 DTiVos ain't too bad. Try this on a Series 1 DTiVo, like the DSR6000 I use :lol:


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

cobra2225 said:


> 1.i like the small font's--not
> 2.i like the two tone blue-not
> 3.i like the way i set up to record 2 1st run shows
> and it record's what it want's too--not
> ...


You just lost all credibility with me, cobra


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr. Furious said:


> One thing that I really like is that the To Do List displays shows that aren't going to be recorded due to a conflict.


Love that but hate if you reslove a conflict that the other one falls off the list. Sometimes lineups change in 2 weeks or I just want to see what I might be missing. If I resolved the conflict I lose the ability to see what was there, it should still show you he other conflicting shows. Just incase you change you mind or the networks do.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Love that but hate if you reslove a conflict that the other one falls off the list. Sometimes lineups change in 2 weeks or I just want to see what I might be missing. If I resolved the conflict I lose the ability to see what was there, it should still show you he other conflicting shows. Just incase you change you mind or the networks do.


What I really like is if you have a conflict and say one shows starts to record and then you go to the list and delete that show causing it to stop recording and delete the show it will then automatically start recording the other show that it had the conflict with. I sometimes will forget to clear up stuff I don't want because of the Series Link bug and will catch it in the first minute or two of recording.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like that it takes about 30 seconds to respond to a simple command on the menu. My old Scientific Atlanta DVR with my digital cable responded right away, and that was boring. ;-)

Seriously, I hope the software updates start coming more quickly.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

You guys have things that you like about the r-15 all I see usually are the complaints.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

carl6 said:


> With regard to the list guide versus grid -
> 
> In the grid, put the highlight on the leftmost channel indicator column, then press info.
> 
> ...


Woohooo....thanks Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> I like that it takes about 30 seconds to respond to a simple command on the menu. My old Scientific Atlanta DVR with my digital cable responded right away, and that was boring. ;-)
> 
> Seriously, I hope the software updates start coming more quickly.


Mine never takes 30 seconds to respond to any command. How many other here have one that takes that long and what do you do to fix it?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Mine never takes 30 seconds to respond to any command. How many other here have one that takes that long and what do you do to fix it?


mine was doing this last night I had to do a reset to fix it because it quits responding to the menu cammands I could still change channels but response from unit was slow and sluggish. I am still running software version 109a though.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

speedy4022 said:


> mine was doing this last night I had to do a reset to fix it because it quits responding to the menu cammands I could still change channels but response from unit was slow and sluggish. I am still running software version 109a though.


Ditto, same exact thing happened to me. On two units last night. I'm also on 109a.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I like being able to pause instantly upon tuning in, without having to build up a buffer. None of my older DTivos do that !


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

psweig said:


> I like being able to pause instantly upon tuning in, without having to build up a buffer. None of my older DTivos do that !


All of my DTivos do.


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

Things I Like:

- Price & availability
- Good build quality. 
- Large disk
- Friendly user interface
- LED spin
- Quick program guide
- Quick search
- Good picture and sound
- Interactive & mix channels. 

Have all PVR feature work as desired (record, playback, fwd or rwd), this would be a perfect box. Unfortunately, it has not been the case for me. I plan to temporarily back to TIVO til DTV and NDS work out the bugs


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Repeating what many others have said, but in case repetition helps:

- The price (free with the rebate)
- 100 hours of disk space
- Picture in Picture
- Overall look of machine
- Quick Guide
- One-click and two-click recording in the Guide
- Quickness of Prioritizer updates


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I really like the rubber back on the remote. It doesn't make horrible grating noises when set or slid on my glass coffee table! (Others have complained about the white face, but not an issue for me).

Of course, the general layout of buttons does stink, but as this is a thread for "Likes" I won't go into it.....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I started this topic so hopefully we can have some GOOD things to say about what we like about the R-15: If you have anything positive to add please do.



Picture and sound in all the menus and screens.

Ability to watch a recorded show and still do other things like browse the guide or do some housecleaning. .

One line guide to use so it doesnt block the TV picture.

Free space % indicator.

Much longer buffer(s) ????????

A fast guide and in the guide you can tell at a glance what shows are scheduled to record, also simply press record in the guide and the show will record or a SL will be made.

Interactive channels (News Mix, Sports Mix, etc...) and features for sports like NFL, NBA, Olympics, etc...

Caller ID on screen,

Conflict select screens where it allows you to choose from ALL conflicts

Active features with Best Bests PPV shows, lottery, weather, horoscope, daily TV highlights and more.

Ability to directly record XM channels.

Download PPV's to watch later without paying and if you dont watch you dont pay.

A lot of sort options in the VOD

Able to see the program descriptions in the VOD without clicking on the program.

Manual recording can be done in1 minute increments.

Cool blue whirling swirling light on the box.  (I know some hate it)

Very fast FF and RR.

Main menu is a small overlay so you can still watch TV when looking for options.

Two favorite channels lists.

Stores previous channels viewed for quick recall

A lot of Parental Control options


----------



## Dan East (Feb 15, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Stores previous channels viewed for quick recall


Are you talking about going back to the previous channel, or a list or history of the last several channels? If the latter, how do you access it?

I like the way the prev channel button works when playing back recorded shows. You can toggle back and forth between playback and a live show, just like the recording were a regular channel.

Dan East


----------



## jazaddict (Feb 24, 2006)

I like all the things in your list :hurah: 

I was thinking this would be a good subject to post. I certainly appreciate all the info on bugs, workarounds, etc, but, truthfully, I'm glad I didn't see this site til AFTER I jumped into the R15 or I wouldn't have changed from TIVO.

Now that I'm here, the water's fine. No, not perfect, but fine. :grin:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

After using Dish PVR 510

Dual tuners!!!
Series Link (worked better before 10A3 though)


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The fact that it is getting updated


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Add to your list the Screen Saver. This comes in handy if you pause a show for a long time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Episodes and searches show you programs that are still recorded in MYVOD as well as future episodes.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Dan East said:


> a list or history of the last several channels?


It saves the last 5 or so channels you visited. I am at work but I think you just press the Menu and its one of the options. I don't watch a lot of live TV but I like this feature as sometimes I skip around and remember seeing a show but forgot where it is. I just look at this list and can backtrack.


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

I like the box itself. It's smaller, lighter, more visually appealing, and much, much quieter than a Tivo.

I also think the GUI looks better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I consolidated the two threads....


----------



## cj3234 (Jan 11, 2006)

The Cord To Unplug It From The Wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I was quite pleased (and suprised) that the R15 correctly recorded all 92 minutes of the '90 minute' Battlestar Galactica season finale. The Tivo didn't get the last two minutes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> I was quite pleased (and suprised) that the R15 correctly recorded all 92 minutes of the '90 minute' Battlestar Galactica season finale. The Tivo didn't get the last two minutes.


Hmm... I didn't hear that..
It has been show that the Guide data for the R15 does update quicker then it does for the TiVo based products.

I have noticed it more then once, items on the "fringe" of the 14 day window, do appear on my R15s before they appear on the DTivos.

I wonder if they corrected the time data a short period of time before the recording started.. or maybe even during...

Too bad there is no way to check now though..


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... I didn't hear that..
> It has been show that the Guide data for the R15 does update quicker then it does for the TiVo based products.
> 
> I have noticed it more then once, items on the "fringe" of the 14 day window, do appear on my R15s before they appear on the DTivos.
> ...


Or just an outstanding issue with SCIFI and Comedy Central that they don't start/stop shows on time. I got all my BSG from Friday but I've also got all that padding/hacking stuff cuz the networks play with the times.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Or just an outstanding issue with SCIFI and Comedy Central that they don't start/stop shows on time. I got all my BSG from Friday but I've also got all that padding/hacking stuff cuz the networks play with the times.


That wasn't it in this case. They both started within 30 seconds of each other. The R15 showed a 1:32 minute recording, the Tivo showed 1:30. I have not made any padding adjustment to either, yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to pull the "stick" for now...

If things flare up again, we will re-visit the stickky.


----------



## lizzie (Mar 19, 2006)

I was a TIVO user and bought the R15 because of the 100% rebate. I had a very difficult time learning how to do all the same things on the R15 that came really easy with the Tivo. 

I do like the caller id (only works 50% of the time) and the slide scale that shows how much storage you have left but other than that I don't like the R15 (but I'm not giving up yet!). 

Here's the 2 questions I've been hoping to see answered by reading through all the info on this website. Does anyone have this problem - when you FF or RW and then hit Play, is there a 5-7 second delay before the sound returns? The picture comes on quickly but the sound is delayed. I find I'm trying to back-up again to the perfect spot so I don't have to watch more commercials and its impossible to time it right. In addition, it records first runs and repeats when first run is selected.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Lizzie, welcome to the fourms.

The issue with the sound dealy and recording repeats are known issues that hopefully will be corrected soon. You'll have to wait till at least till the next software update, the current one is only dealing with Series Links that where showing to record that didn't.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

The R15 finds many, many more shows on a theme than my SD-DVR40. I wind up with thousands of sci-fi finds (which the R15 then can't handle the scrolling). The DVR40 seems to be limited to 199.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

psweig said:


> The R15 finds many, many more shows on a theme than my SD-DVR40. I wind up with thousands of sci-fi finds (which the R15 then can't handle the scrolling). The DVR40 seems to be limited to 199.


The later piece I know is true... WishList finds are limited to 199 (or roughly that amount)

I know when I do an HR10-250 search for just HDTV programming.... It shows only about three days worth of programs.

I forgot about that... So the beloved TiVo does have it's limits...


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The later piece I know is true... WishList finds are limited to 199 (or roughly that amount)
> 
> I know when I do an HR10-250 search for just HDTV programming.... It shows only about three days worth of programs.
> 
> I forgot about that... So the beloved TiVo does have it's limits...


NOT TIVO - DIRECTV has limited the box .... DIRECT has forced this box to stay at 3.??? software .. let it have 6.2 or later ... you would not then have that limation then


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is still TIVO written software that limits it...

It may have been "fixed" in a later version, but the Best programmers in the world (with reards to a DVR), had a limit in there at one time...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

lizzie said:


> Here's the 2 questions I've been hoping to see answered by reading through all the info on this website. Does anyone have this problem - when you FF or RW and then hit Play, is there a 5-7 second delay before the sound returns? The picture comes on quickly but the sound is delayed. I find I'm trying to back-up again to the perfect spot so I don't have to watch more commercials and its impossible to time it right. In addition, it records first runs and repeats when first run is selected.


Welcome Lizzie.

Two work arounds to the sound delay problem. Either hit the pause key, then play, or hit the skip back button (counterclockwise arrow). Either way generally gets you the sound back right away. Skip back compensates for reaction time and gets the sound back.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Welcome Lizzie.
> 
> Two work arounds to the sound delay problem. Either hit the pause key, then play, or hit the skip back button (counterclockwise arrow). Either way generally gets you the sound back right away. Skip back compensates for reaction time and gets the sound back.
> 
> Carl


I've have issues with the sound off with the jumpback. I usally hit the jumpback back one more time then I want if I want to hear the audio.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The later piece I know is true... WishList finds are limited to 199 (or roughly that amount)
> 
> I know when I do an HR10-250 search for just HDTV programming.... It shows only about three days worth of programs.
> 
> I forgot about that... So the beloved TiVo does have it's limits...


WishList searches are limited to exactly 200 matches. It prevents the box from getting bogged down if you search on too broad a criteria. (And BTW, this is still in effect in version 7.2.2, the latest release on the standalone tivos.) As a very heavy user of WishLists, I have never found this limitation to be a problem, but rather the opposite. It's an intelligent design feature.

Also, Earl, as you should know, there are multiple ways of searching, and if you REALLY want to see ALL the HDTV programming coming up in the next 12 days on your hr10, it's very easily accomplished. You can do a Search by Title>Audio & Video>HDTV>0, which presents an alphabetical list showing every match. Or you can do a Browse by Time>Audio & Video>HDTV, which presents a listing starting at the current time and which allows you to easily jump to any date and time right to the end of the data.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> WishList searches are limited to exactly 200 matches. It prevents the box from getting bogged down if you search on too broad a criteria. (And BTW, this is still in effect in version 7.2.2, the latest release on the standalone tivos.) As a very heavy user of WishLists, I have never found this limitation to be a problem, but rather the opposite. It's an intelligent design feature.
> 
> Also, Earl, as you should know, there are multiple ways of searching, and if you REALLY want to see ALL the HDTV programming coming up in the next 12 days on your hr10, it's very easily accomplished. You can do a Search by Title>Audio & Video>HDTV>0, which presents an alphabetical list showing every match. Or you can do a Browse by Time>Audio & Video>HDTV, which presents a listing starting at the current time and which allows you to easily jump to any date and time right to the end of the data.


I know this is OT but can you tell a Tivo to only record a SL if it's HDTV. Ex. CSI only newer epoisdes are in HD and I don't want to waste the space for older none HD shows but would like the repeats if they are in HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I know this is OT but can you tell a Tivo to only record a SL if it's HDTV. Ex. CSI only newer epoisdes are in HD and I don't want to waste the space for older none HD shows but would like the repeats if they are in HD.


You can't specificaly tell the unit to ONLY record HDTV encoded programs.

But by tweaking your list of available channels, to just the Digital Bands (or those with primarily HD content)... you can achieve the same goal... That is who I do it. 
(AKA.. CSI with a single WISHLIST item, to catch all three... but only have channel 80 int he list of CIR so it only get's the new/HD versions)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Also, Earl, as you should know, there are multiple ways of searching, and if you REALLY want to see ALL the HDTV programming coming up in the next 12 days on your hr10, it's very easily accomplished. You can do a Search by Title>Audio & Video>HDTV>0, which presents an alphabetical list showing every match. Or you can do a Browse by Time>Audio & Video>HDTV, which presents a listing starting at the current time and which allows you to easily jump to any date and time right to the end of the data.


Actually... I didn't know of that search trick....
But now I do... and Learning is half the battle...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can't specificaly tell the unit to ONLY record HDTV encoded programs.
> 
> But by tweaking your list of available channels, to just the Digital Bands (or those with primarily HD content)... you can achieve the same goal... That is who I do it.
> (AKA.. CSI with a single WISHLIST item, to catch all three... but only have channel 80 int he list of CIR so it only get's the new/HD versions)


That's the way I set it up but it's still gets the sat/sun repeats which I want but only if they are in HD, which some aren't. I just didn't want to waste the space with a SD on a HD channel. I wish you could tell it to record only HD (Hint to the people working on the R20 HD DVR) on channel 80 and SD on channel 2. I've missed some of the older CSI and if there in HD I'd like to see them in HD if not I don't want to see the bars on the side, I'd rather stretch to full screen.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I know this is OT but can you tell a Tivo to only record a SL if it's HDTV. Ex. CSI only newer epoisdes are in HD and I don't want to waste the space for older none HD shows but would like the repeats if they are in HD.


Yes, that can be accomplished with auto recording wishlists, rather than season passes. SPs are channel specific, but do not distinguish between HD and SD. An ARWL can be set up to search on Audio & Video>HDTV>CSI. You can further distinguish between the CSI series if you don't wish to record the NY or Miami versions, for example. The only drawback is that if you want older episodes, you'd have to set it to record "Repeats & first run" which would cause the current season shows to record even if they are repeats.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is still TIVO written software that limits it...
> 
> It may have been "fixed" in a later version, but the Best programmers in the world (with reards to a DVR), had a limit in there at one time...


I disagree. The HR10 is still running 3.1.5. I've read in multiple places that DTV has the HR10 version of 6.2 from Tivo. If they choose to release it or not is their decision. With the supply of HR10's running out and the upcoming grand HR20, I guess DTV doesn't really care about the HR10's already in the field.

Just like DTV disabling the MRV and HMO features that Tivo provided in the 4.x and on version of their software to DTV. It's all there. Again, limits being imposed by DTV.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wish you could tell it to record only HD (Hint to the people working on the R20 HD DVR) on channel 80 and SD on channel 2.


You can, very easily.

Set up an ARWL for Audio & Video>HDTV>CSI. Also set up a SP for CSI on channel 2. Set the ARWL above the SP on the SP Manager, and it will record the HD episodes over the SD versions, and pick up the SD version if there is no HD version being shown.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> You can, very easily.
> 
> Set up an ARWL for Audio & Video>HDTV>CSI. Also set up a SP for CSI on channel 2. Set the ARWL above the SP on the SP Manager, and it will record the HD episodes over the SD versions, and pick up the SD version if there is no HD version being shown.


Thanks ad301, It's new to me so I'm still learning. I'll have to look more into the wishlist's. Thanks, i'll have to setup one of NY and one for normal CSI and then setup the SD's with lower then the ARWL's like you said. The wife doesn't like the other CSI. Thanks again.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks ad301, It's new to me so I'm still learning. I'll have to look more into the wishlist's. Thanks, i'll have to setup one of NY and one for normal CSI and then setup the SD's with lower then the ARWL's like you said. The wife doesn't like the other CSI. Thanks again.


Happy to help out.  I'm just glad to see someone take an interest in wishlists. They ARE a very powerful tool.

If you don't want the Miami version, you can set up one ARWL for Audio & Video>HDTV>csi crime scene, and another for Audio & Video>HDTV>csi ny. Then set up SPs for the two shows on channel 2, and set them lower on the SP manager. That should work, and won't pick up the Miami version. If you have any problems getting it set up the way you want, just ask.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ad301 said:


> Happy to help out.  I'm just glad to see someone take an interest in wishlists. They ARE a very powerful tool.
> 
> If you don't want the Miami version, you can set up one ARWL for Audio & Video>HDTV>csi crime scene, and another for Audio & Video>HDTV>csi ny. Then set up SPs for the two shows on channel 2, and set them lower on the SP manager. That should work, and won't pick up the Miami version. If you have any problems getting it set up the way you want, just ask.


Good job ad301. At risk of being off topic here, you've described what many of us use wishlists for and why many other see no need for such a feature. I'd guess 80% of Tivo users think wishlists are for searching for/recording every John Wayne movie. And yes, they can do that, but they can do so much more.

I'm also hoping some of the DTV R15 development folks take a look at this and have Tivo's to play with and see what a tool like this can be.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Isnt this the R-15 group ? I think the TiVo forum is over there ----->


----------

